# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Favourite Nordic City?

## Zhenya

Favourite Nordic City?

----------


## Kamion

I voted for Copenhagen, simply because I think it

----------


## brett

Jag vet inte!  ::  Jag har bes

----------


## VendingMachine

Koebenhavn. Uden tvivl.

----------


## brett

Vad t

----------


## Zhenya

Sj

----------


## Zhenya

[quote]However one pluralizes '

----------


## brett

Tack ska du ha f

----------


## Zhenya

NP, I like your "talking regardless of errors" attitude, it will make you learn faster. Et biens

----------


## selters

I voted Oslo because I'm Norwegian.

----------


## Gollandski Yozh

[troll mode]Should have added a fifth option: Don't care, Scandinavia as a whole is completely unimportant.[/troll mode]   ::   
Haven't been to any of them, but I'd say Stockholm, because that's where Paradox is located, the best maker of strategy games on the planet.   ::   ::

----------


## Zhenya

Admitt it Yosh, you only like Stockholm because of Karlsson!

----------


## DDT

Why isn't Bergen on the list?

----------


## Zhenya

> Why isn't Bergen on the list?

 <Note to Favourite Nordic City 1.2>

----------


## Cyberellium

Helsinki because I can go there for up to 3 months without a visa  ::

----------


## Tenna

I voted for Copenhagen.. 'cos I'm from Denmark.. aaand well. I haven't been in any of the other cities, soo  ::

----------


## Taarup

Jag har bara vart i Stockholm, f

----------


## kalinka

Oslo selvfolgelig! Jeg bor jo her   ::

----------


## Dimitri

Helsinki   ::

----------


## sofija

Kopenhamn  
the only city i've been to of the ones in the poll  ::

----------


## Wowik

I was only in Helsinki and Oslo. So I cannot select from all 4 cities.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I was only in Helsinki and Oslo. So I cannot select from all 4 cities.

  ... and which one of the two is the better? Mmmm??   ::

----------

